# Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

Liebe Bonsai-Teich-Gemeinde!

Nachdem wir diese wunderschöne Rubrik "Miniteiche" bekommen haben, wollen wir sie auch nutzen.

Wenn ich mich in den Neubaugebieten hier bei uns umschaue, wird so mancher der Neu-Garten-Besitzer kaum den Platz haben, seinen Traum vom Teich in voller Größe zu leben. Es bietet sich jedoch eine wunderbare Alternative: Der Miniteich!

In zahlreichen Büchern und Zeitschriften finden sich bunte Bilder, Gestaltungsbeispiele und Bepflanzungspläne. Doch halten diese Teiche, was die Fotos versprechen? Oder sind es __ Eintagsfliegen, die mit vom Gärtner gepäppelten Pflanzen etwas vorgaukeln, was das Fotoshooting kaum überlebt?

*Deshalb zeigt doch dem neugierigen Betrachter Eure Miniteiche. Laßt uns eine geballte Ladung Miniteich-Gestaltungsbeispiele sammeln, die auch alltagstauglich sind und den Neulingen Mut machen, Mutters gute Waschschüssel oder Juniors ausrangierte Sandkiste in kleine Biotope zu verwandeln.

Schön wäre auch, wenn Ihr sagt, wie alt der Teich ist und was zu beachten ist.

ALSO HER MIT DEN FOTOS!
*
(Auch wenn Ihr die schon an anderer Stelle gezeigt habt. Trotzdem, wir wollen ja eine Sammlung zeigen und nicht eine Schnitzeljagd von Thread zu Thread machen.)


----------



## Silke (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo,
ich hab mal im Archiv gekramt..., denn im Moment sieht es noch nicht sooo prickelnd aus.  
Der Teich hat ca. 1000 l, ist 60 cm tief und wir besitzen ihn seit Frühjahr 2003.
Er wird sehr gern von Fröschen angenommen, weil ringsum viele Pflanzen zum verstecken sind.


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Christine,

meiner ist leider noch nagelneu und gar nicht vorzeigbar. Vor allem nicht, seit mein Männe gestern daran unsanft herumgezerrt hat. 

Von mir werden deshalb (vorerst) noch keine Bilder kommen.  

Aber die Idee ist schon klasse! 
Vielleicht finden sich noch einige Miniteichbesitzer mit älteren, aber auch neueren Teichen ein. Nur so kann man Ideen austauschen.


Silkes Teichlein ist ja schon wunderbar eingewachsen.


----------



## jochen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo,

wir haben einen Pflanzenteich mit etwa 800ltr. Volumen und einer  Tiefe von ca.50cm, als Quelle für unseren Wasserfall gebaut.

 

Als Substrat wurde Lava verwendet.
In Pflanzkörben (PVC Körbe für den Lebensmittelbedarf, von unserem Bäcker... ) die auf Granitpflastersteinen stehen, wachsen der kleine __ Rohrkolben, und Wasserschwertlilien.
Die Wurzeln der Pflanzen wachsen durch die Körbe, und werden von unten durchflutet.
Ich erhoffe mir dadurch einen besseren Nährstoffentzug, obs was bringt ? ... 

Ansonsten sind noch andere Pflanzen im Teich, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Fieberklee etc. 

Der Teich wurde im letzten Jahr angelegt, 
das Foto wurde eben geschossen, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe versuche ich bessere zu schießen... 

Man kann hier im übrigen erkennen wie steil unser Grundstück ist, um so einen kleinen Teich zu gestalten, musste eine Böschungsmauer von etwa 70cm Höhe angelegt werden, um die Ufer auszugleichen...:evil


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2008)

*Miniteich-Kombi aus Maurerbütten*

Hallo allerseits,

na, denn will ich selber auch mal: 2004 stand ich vor dem Problem: Was macht man aus einem nervenden Bambus-Wasserspiel und zwei Maurerbütten (90 und 60 l), von denen eine kaputt ist? Einen Plätscherbrunnen!

Der Anfang:
 
Schnell stellte sich heraus, zwei Bütten sind zu wenig, weil das Wasser aus zu großer Höhe kommt. Außerdem ließ sich der Bambusüberlauf natürlich nicht dauerhaft mit der Maurerbütte verbinden. Ergo wurde das ganze durch eine dritte Bütte mit 45 Litern ergänzt. Die Überlaufe sind aus Abwasserrohr, schwarz angemalt. Und mit zwei dicken Gummidichtungen an die Bütte geklemmt.
 
Bepflanzung: Oben Tannenwedel und __ Hahnenfuß, Mitte __ Wasserminze, Unten Zyperngras (und Wasserminze *grrrrr*). Außen: Wanderfreudiger Zwergbambus und weißer Storchenschnabel.
 
Das ganze Teil steht recht schattig unter Buchen und ist bei Fröschen und __ Kröten sehr beliebt. Betrieben wird das ganze mit einer Oase-Pumpe Aquarius 600. Und so sieht es nachts aus:
 Nach einigen Versuchen stimmt jetzt auch der Wassersound, so daß der Brunnen Tag und Nacht durchlaufen darf. Auch im Winter.


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2008)

*Mein Kleinteich*

Ich schon wieder! Natürlich habe ich auch einen Kleinteich. Auch dieser besteht aus mehreren Becken. Hauptbestandteil seit 2002 ein PE-Becken mit 650 l. Ergänzt ursprünglich mit einem kleinen Bachlauf und einer Foliensumpfzone von nach neuesten Schätzungen ca. 40 l. Hier im Bild vorne rechts gut zu sehen. 
Hinten noch der Bachlauf.
 
Die Folie der Sumpfzone hängt in das Hauptbecken hinein. Darüber ist Ufermatte, die durch ihre Sogwirkung dafür sorgt, das in der Sumpfzone der gleiche Wasserstand wie im Hauptbecken herrscht. Hier wohnen mittlerweile __ Kalmus, __ Blutweiderich, __ Iris, div. __ Primeln, die allgegenwärtige __ Wasserminze und __ Zwergbinse.
So sieht das Hauptbecken im  Sommer (2007) aus:
 
Der Bachlauf ist mittlerweile einem kleinen Folienteich gewichen. Dieser liegt ein wenig höher als das Hauptbecken, in das er überläuft. Gespeist wird er durch eine Bachlaufpumpe Oase Atlantis 30, die im Hauptbecken steht.
Hier ein Bild aus dem Winter. Vorne rechts der Überlauf ins Hauptbecken. 
 
Die Folie hängt auch hier ins Becken rein und ist mit Ufermatte kaschiert. Ist die Pumpe abgestellt (selten) findet so auch hier der Wasseraustausch trotzdem statt.
Im Hauptbecken wohnen meine Fischlein und Muschel. __ Kröten, __ Frösche und __ Molche kommen und gehen wie sie wollen. 
Pflanzen u.a. __ Sumpfdotterblume, Gauklerblume, __ Bachnelkenwurz, Flaschenputzerbinse, Zwergbinse, __ Gottesgnadenkraut, __ Johanniskraut, Federnelke, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, __ Zwergrohrkolben, Iris blau und gelb, __ Calla (kümmert), Zwergsumpfiris, __ Wassernabel, Nadelsimse, __ Hornkraut, __ Papageienfeder, __ Tausendblatt, etc.
Der Rand des Hauptbeckens ist auch mit Ufermatte kaschiert. Diese wurde nicht eingeschlämmt, sondern nur sparsam besäat. Kommt alles von allein.
 Bei Nacht:


----------



## Herr Jemineh (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

hallo blumenelse (und alle anderen)!

ja, es gibt mich noch  

nachdem ich gegen herbst des letzten jahres reichlich mit (bzw. gegen) algen zu kämpfen hatte, habe ich mich entschieden, anfang april meine kleine teichlandschaft neu zu gestalten. das sieht jetzt natürlich noch extrem dürftig aus, aber die ersten seekannenblättchen schwimmen auf der wasseroberfläche und die ersten froschlöffelblättchen lugen oben heraus. die sumpfdotter blühen und ich habe - zusätzlich zur wasserspielpumpe - noch etwas technik in form einer pondoair200-belüftung, gesteuert über eine zeitschaltuhr eingebaut. wenn es einigermaßen vorzeigbar ist, werde ich ein paar bilder einstellen. ein wenig geduld also noch.

zur gefälligen ansicht hier noch ein paar bildchen vom letzten jahr:


----------



## Suse (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Da isser ja, es gibt ihn noch, als hätt ich nicht heute noch dran gedacht.
Wie schön!


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo!

Ja, hier fühle ich mich auch wohl! Endlich wird nicht nur in zweistelligen Kubikmeterzahlen sondern in den vertrauten Litern gezählt.

Und tolle Biotope habt Ihr hier!!! Schön, wie sich die Pflanzen bei Euch entwickeln. Kein Wunder, wird das flache Wasser doch auch schneller warm.
Mal schauen, vielleicht komme ich morgen auch mit aktuellen Fotos.

Und dass die blumige Else Soundspezialistin ist. Hätte ich zunächst nicht vermutet...

Aber ich muss durchaus zugeben, dass ich unseren Mini-Wasserfall ebenfalls nach Sound optimiert habe.


----------



## niri (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Christine and all,

eine schöne Idee ist es, hier unsere Miniteiche zu zeigen und ihre Entwicklung zu dokumentieren  ! Und ein dickes Lob und Bewunderung an alle Miniteich-Besitzer  , Eure Teichlein sehen spitzenmäßig aus    !!!

Bei mir tut es sich im Moment noch nicht sehr viel, aber es rührt sich langsam auch in meinen Minis das Leben. Im Moment habe ich drei Minis: 320, 150 und 70 Liter und diverse Töpfe und Kübel mit Sumpfpflanzen. Das Hobby Miniteich habe ich 2006 für mich entdeckt und bin seitdem mit Leib und Seele dabei  . Eine kleine Homepage, die ich diesem Hobby gewidmet habe, ist z.Z. am Entstehen  .

Hier ein paar Bilder aus den vergangenen Sommern:

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

Noch mehr Bilder sind in meinem Album.

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hoi,

ich hab zwar einige größere Wasserbehälter, aber ...

die Seerosenbecken sind immo nicht vorzeigbar, mein Badewannenprojekt hat der Winter gekillt :evil  , sodass ich jetzt mit meinen Minis am Anfang stehe.

Aus dieser Wanne

Foto 

wird aber bestimmt in den nächsten Monaten ein "vorzeigbarer" Mini werden.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Mensch Eugen,

dabei dachte ich, Du wärst unser heimlicher, ungekrönter Miniteich-König. 

Aber auf so eine Wanne hab ich auch schon länger ein Auge geworfen, suche aber immer noch den geeigneten Standplatz... 

Bin gespannt auf die Fotoreportage über den Bau....

Liebe Grüße
Elschen (beim Faulenzen auf der Terrasse :smoki )


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi Elschen  

wie wärs damit ?
.
.
.
Foto  


oder der da :

Foto


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

 Ja nee is klar!



Das verschieben wir dann wohl erstmal.


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

hi

ist aber noch nicht fertig  


http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6915/dsc01623jv6.jpg
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7080/dsc01628tn9.jpg

_
EDIT by Annett: Image-Befehl in Link umgewandelt - Bitte beachten: hier sind max 2 Bilder a 800x600 und 100kB erlaubt - keine 600! _


----------



## sanne76 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal!!Das ist aber nur 1 vom letzten ja,habe 3 neue auf der Terasse,aber noch nich Vorzeigtauglich da sie noch nicht fertig sind!


MfG Sanne


----------



## Conny (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo,

nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Minimini vorstellen


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Oh wie süß  

__ Wassernabel ist eine meiner Lieblingspflanzen. 

Wart mal ab, wenn Volker das sieht, will er auch sowas. 
(Wo ist Volker eigentlich??? )


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Zusammen 

und Hallo Elschen!


Der Volker will auch haben tun.  




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> (Wo ist Volker eigentlich??? )




Der Volker ist nie weit weg nur ein wenig Stressss im Augenblick.  
( So ein Hausmeisterleben kann hart sein  )


Ab nächste Woche habe ich mehr Zeit.

.


----------



## Tannitümpel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Das ist unser Miniümpel an der Terasse mit entspannendem Miniwasserfall-Geplätscher


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Mini - Fans

Am WE habe ich begonnen, meine Badewanne zu gestalten.


Vorher :

Foto 


Nachher :


Foto ......Foto 

Jetzt muß alles nur noch schön wachsen.  

Laufende Umgestaltungen - je nach Pflanzenwachstum - sind natürlich inbegriffen.
Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Lieber Eugen,

 sehr interessant, Dein Arrangement.

Dann wollen wir mal ganz doll die Daumen drücken, dass wirklich die Pflanzen wachsen und nicht die Wurzeln und Flaschen 

Nein im Ernst - bin sehr auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt!

PS: Schöne __ Akelei!


----------



## kleinmolli70 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

wow sieht doch schon super aus , gefällt mir .
noch einer der blaue flaschen sammelt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Zusmmen!

@ Eugen

Da hast Du ja unsere Hönne 1 zu 1 nachgebaut.  

Wasser
Wurzeln
leere Flaschen



Nee, Eugen ich möchte Dich nicht Ärgern.  

In Echt, sieht gut aus.


----------



## niri (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

hi eugen,

tres chic, dein miniteich hat stil    ! die wurzeln in meinen minis wurden nach einem jahr von pflanzen verdrängt  .

lg
ina


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Danke für all die Lobhudeleien 

Ich muß doch was zum Vorzeigen haben.  



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> hi eugen,
> 
> die wurzeln in meinen minis wurden nach einem jahr von pflanzen verdrängt  .



naja, verdrängt werden sollen sie nicht grad; aber ich hoffe,dass die Pflanzen die Wurzeln erobern.


----------



## sanne76 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo,

ich finde es sieht auch klasse aus, 

MfG Sanne


----------



## seerose49 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo alle zusammen,
da fasse ich doch Mut und probiere es auch mal!
Mein Hochteich (Baum...)mit 2 Maurerkübeln und mein Sandsteinbrunnen mit Seerose.
Ein "richtiger" Teich ist für dieses Jahr in Planung und ich bin eifrig am Lesen und Studieren!
Liebe Grüße aus dem Saarland
Margit


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Freunde des Miniteiches !!

In meiner Badewanne blüht der __ Igelschlauch.   


Foto 


Und es kam Besuch von zwei wunderschönen Blaufröschen.  

]Foto 


Sie wollen Else besuchen und haben bei mir Station gemacht, um zu sehen, wie weit die TT - Vorbereitungen gediehen sind. 

.


----------



## Inken (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

 die sind aber sehr.... blau!


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Moin Eugen.

Ist das der __ Igelschlauch, den ich letztes Jahr um diese Zeit bei Dir vorbei gebracht habe? Der hätte sich dann aber gut vermehrt.
Oder hast Du noch irgendwo Pflanzen nachgeordert?


----------



## chromis (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi Eugen,

die blauen __ Frösche haben auch ihre natürlichen Vorbilder:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o62409/~+Blaue+Stunde+~+(ND)


----------



## jochen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi,



> Je blauer die männlichen Moorfrösche zur Laichzeit sind, umso attraktiver finden das die Weibchen



(Quelle aus dem von Rainer oben eingestellten Link)

so ein Froschleben hat was...


----------



## Eugen (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Die blauen __ Frösche stammen aus einem Kunstprojekt von Ottmar Hörl

http://www.ottmarhoerl.de/index.php?ver=2

Er wohnt im Nachbarort und stellte dort mal am Dorfbrunnen diese Frösche aus.
Die Bevölkerung durfte sich welche mitnehmen, da Frösche halt auch wieder den Teich verlassen.
Zwei davon kamen so zu mir in den Garten.  
Sie haben auch Namen, die ich hier aber nicht veröffentlichen werde. 

@Annett
Nein, das ist nicht deiner. Deiner wächst zwar auch recht schön, blüht aber noch nicht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Eugen!
Hallo All!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Und es kam Besuch von zwei wunderschönen Blaufröschen.
> 
> ]Foto
> 
> Sie wollen Else besuchen und haben bei mir Station gemacht, um zu sehen, wie weit die TT - Vorbereitungen gediehen sind. .



@   Eugen 

 ................ ................

Du hast sie betimmt mit den blauen Flaschen die auf den Bildern in  # 21 zu sehen sind abgefüllt. Sonst währen die Flaschen ja nicht leer gewesen.  

Und in dem Zustand willst Du die nach Elschen weiterziehen lassen? :shock 

Die müssen erst mal eine Endziehungskur machen.


----------



## Versch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe mir dieses Jahr einen Mini-Teich auf den Balkon gebaut.
Es ist der erste Teich den ich überhaupt gebaut habe.

Er gefällt mir sehr gut und ich sitze fast Täglich auf dem Balkon um ihn zu genießen.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich aktuelle Bilder reinstellen, denn ich habe ihn noch vervollständigt.

Bis dann 
Friedhelm

Foto 

Foto 

Foto


----------



## Fischnanny (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Toll! Eine neue Art von Mini-Hochteich! Klasse Idee! Viel Spass damit.
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Servus Miniteich-Freunde

So jetzt habe ich auch einen  

     
Die Fotos sind gestern am Abend gleich nach dem befüllen entstanden. Leider noch sehr trübes Wasser. Heute früh hat sich das Wasser schon ein bisschen aufgeklärt  

Basis: ausrangierte "Streumittelbox" 200l auf der Terrasse positioniert, südlich ausgerichtet (Sonne vom Aufgang bis ca. 15:00).

Pflanzen: Nymphaea "__ Aurora", "__ Sioux" und "Dottore Antonio Cappilletto";
4 Stück Pflanzen (genaue Bezeichnung habe ich leider nicht im Kopf) vom Al.i (bei uns Ho.er) für die Sumpfzone (max. 10 cm tiefe).

Substrat: Lehm/Kiesgemisch, größere Steine als Deko und für die Abstufungen.

Ich möchte noch die Kiste mit einer Profilholzhülle wegtarnen, soll dann so ähnlich wie die im Hintergrund zu sehende Hauswand aussehen.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt habe ich auch einen



Servus Helmut! :Willkommen2 im Mini-Club und herzlichen Glückwunsch!




			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos sind gestern am Abend gleich nach dem befüllen entstanden. Leider noch sehr trübes Wasser. Heute früh hat sich das Wasser schon ein bisschen aufgeklärt


 Na, das wird noch!



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Basis: ausrangierte "Streumittelbox" 200l


Welche Art von Streumittel? Denn auch Kunststoff kann kontaminieren...



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte noch die Kiste mit einer Profilholzhülle wegtarnen,



Wollt schon sagen "das Aussehen paßt aber noch nicht zu Dir...."

Mit weiteren Fotos wirst Du uns ja bestimmt versorgen, gell? 

PS: Waren das nicht mehrere Boxen....?


----------



## Conny (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Helmut,

jetzt hat Dich auch das Miniteich-Fieber erwischt 
Da sind wir nun alles gespannt, wie es weitergeht und vor allem was aus dem __ Lotos wird  Sieht schon toll aus!
  ob das 1. Bild etwas unterbelichtet ist?


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Servus Christine & Conny

Danke für die Herzliche Begrüßung  

@ Christine: Ich denke da war Streusalz drinnen  
Habe die Boxen (drei Stück) über den Winter im freien aufgestellt um eben die Salze heraus zu bekommen (immer wieder ausgespült, wenn es die Temperaturen zugelassen haben). Und habe sie natürlich noch vor dem pflanzen/befüllen aus geschrubbt.

Ja es waren drei Boxen, leider waren zwei genau an den unteren vier Ecken undicht  . Die werden halt jetzt eingegraben und für Rhododendren und Azelee als Boden/Wurzelsperre dienen.

@ Conny: Auf den __ Lotos bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt  
Ja hast recht, das erste ist ein wenig dunkel  

Fotos werden sicher auch noch mehr kommen


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

hallo miniteichfans,

hier ein paar neue bilder meiner miniteiche aus diesem jahr:
         

lg
ina


----------



## michi(72) (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Miniteichfans,
da hatte ich es doch nun endlich geschafft alle Bilder zu verkleinern und hochzuladen usw. und was passiert so einem Blöndchen wie mir da? Na? Habe meinen Beitrag  zum falschen Thema reingestellt. Anstatt hier, habe ich ihn  bei mein Teich und ich oder so eingestellt.  
Aber nun sind meine Bildchen hier.
Einen lieben Gruß und einen schönen Tag.
Michi

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hey Michi,

aber Du hast es gemerkt - und das zeichnet Dich aus! Hübsches Teichlein.


----------



## Krabbi (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Na dann will ich mein Teichlein auch mal zeigen.
Mein erster überhaupt, noch ein bisschen nackig, aber auch erst exakt 4 Tage alt  







Grüße aus Langenfeld

Doris


----------



## Maja33 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

 Dann will ich auch einmal unseren "Mini" zeigen... Mittlerweile 4 Wochen alt und nicht mehr ganz so nackig. Muß mal noch ein paar neuere Bilder machen.

Umgebauter Sandkasten in dem nur noch der Hund buddelte. Leider mußten wir die äußeren Pflanzringe verwenden da die Dame das ganze sonst zum Hundebadeplatz umfunktioniert hätte


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo Maya,

Na, Deinen Adonis-__ Libellen scheint's zu gefallen....Da kann man was drauss machen.


----------



## Krabbi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*



			
				Maja33 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider mußten wir die äußeren Pflanzringe verwenden da die Dame das ganze sonst zum Hundebadeplatz umfunktioniert hätte



Ja ja, die lieben kleinen Teufel auf vier Pfoten.
Wir haben auch so ein Exemplar......wenn sie gebadet werden *muss*, ist Madame beleidigt und kriecht am liebsten untern Teppich........aber wehe es gibt was, wo sie nicht rein soll, dann vergisst sie, dass sie Wasserscheu ist  

So schlimm finde ich die Pflanzringe drumherum gar nicht, da kann man doch auch noch pflanztechnisch einiges mit anfangen.

Grüße aus Langenfeld
Doris


----------



## Maja33 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*



> Na, Deinen Adonis-__ Libellen scheint's zu gefallen....



Ja, das waren zeitweise 12 Paare und unsere armseligen Pflanzen waren damit ziemlich überfordert...:? Schade ist, dass bei unserer Wassertiefe die Chance nicht sehr groß ist, das die Larven den Winter überleben. So habe ich es jedenfalls gelesen...

Die Pflanzringe wollten wir anfangs auch komplett bepflanzen. Leider war die übrig gebliebene Folie aber schon im Mülleimer als uns einfiel, dass wir sie innen damit auslegen müßten um zu verhinden, dass die ganze Erde bei Regen in den Teich gespült wird. Der Eine ist mit Teicherde gefüllt und zum Glück sind unsere Wasserwerte trotzdem erstklassig. Habe mal zwei aktuelle Bilder gemacht bei denen der Bauschutt beseitigt ist


----------



## ron (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo alle sammen,

unglaublich, wie Miniteiche die Kreativitet der Leute anregen kann. Vor allem die Sechsecke von der Ina hatten es mir angetan. Auch wir haben ein Miniteich, der Einsatzmässig ein Bisschen im Schatten steht im Verhältnis zum grossem Teich. Im Teich selbst wächst __ Fieberklee, aber ein Blütenmeer ist es ja nicht gerade :? . Am Ufer stehen u.a. Trollblume, Scheidiges __ Wollgras, __ Storchschnabel, Wurmfarn und Maiglöckchen.
Oben links fliesst Wasser von einem nahe gelegenen Bach herein und rechts wieder raus in einen ca. 50 m. langen Wasserlauf der wiederum im grossen Teich mündet, der ca. 3 m. tiefer liegt.

Grüsse
Ron


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi,

ich hatte heute Vormittag für Ursula hier einen neuen Thread aufgemacht.
Die anderen Beiträge habe ich der Übersichtlichkeit wegen soeben aus diesem Thema heraus genommen.


----------



## geecebird (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hallo,

anbei ein Bild unseres Miniteichs vor dem Haus. Den Tipp hierfür haben wir in einer Gartenzeitschrift gefunden und direkt umgesetzt:

Foto 

Leider wachsen dort aber auch hunderte von kleinen Mückenlarven, mal sehen was die anstellen, wenn die geschlüpft sind... argh!


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Solange noch keine "Mückenverzehrer" 'drin sind, kann man N*udomück einsetzen. Kostet nicht die Welt und "verzehrt" sie alle. Infos: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16567

Meine Erfahrungen sind positiv. Habe das Mittel jedoch nur wenige Wochen benutzt, da nach einiger Zeit __ Rückenschwimmer und __ Gelbrandkäfer sich der Mücken "annehmen".


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

duhuuu christineee?

in diesem thread, dein beitrag nr. 6, das unterste bild links, neben der abendaufnahme........

lässt du wasser, pflanzen etc. übern winter da drin?
ich habe nämlich ein recht ähnliches becken, bisher nicht wirklich richtig bepflanzt, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass es vermutlich im winter reißt! :shock 

also, wie handhabst du es mit diesem miniteich?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

jahaaaaaaaaa katja,

meinst Du etwa das mit den Steinen drum rum?

Das ist mein Teich 

Der bleibt so


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*



das sollte doch keine kritik sein!!! 

im gegenteil! ich bin froh, dass es bei dir klappt, dann werde ich meinen "teich" auch komplett bepflanzen  

wir hatten im chat darüber gesprochen und da wurde mir eben abgeraten, weil die granitwürfel ja nur so, ohne eisen, gesetzt sind. die gefahr wäre zu groß, dass es im winter reißt! und dann wäre es ja schade um die ganzen pflanzen!
deshalb habe ich im moment nur 2 zwergseerosen drin (die im winter in den keller gezogen wären), schwimmfarn und feenmoos (was ja nach dem sommer eh in der biotonne landet).
ich zeig dir nochmal das bild, ist doch eigentlich dasselbe wie bei dir, oder?
also gibst du mir grünes licht?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi Katja,

tut mir leid, das ist doch ein wenig anders. 

Bei uns ist das nur eine kleine Stützmauer für eine Geländestufe. Dahinter ist ganz normaler Erdboden, in den rechts ein PE-Becken eingelassen ist und links ein kleines Folienteichlein. Das Mäuerchen ist mit Mörtel abgeschrägt hinterfüttert, so dass ich auch z.B. mit dem Teichbecken nicht ganz dran kann. Außerdem halte ich mein Wasser auch im Winter in Bewegung und offen. Mein Mäuerchen muss also keinen Druck von einem Eisklotz aushalten.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi allerseits,

da mich Lob immer motiviert (Danke Marlowe), hier noch mal ein kleines Update - Elses Teich im Juni 2008:
Foto  Foto  Foto 

Ich finde, Pflanzen kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## Herr Jemineh (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

hi elschen!

schön üppig bepflanzt, dein teichlein.
so musset sein!  

schöne fotos!

vielleicht klappt´s bei mir am wochenende mit den fotos.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

hallo, liebe mini-teichler!

so , hier gibt´s aktuelle fotos von meiner miniteichlandschaft auf dem balkon.
trotz des hagelschadens sieht es meiner meinung nach noch recht gut aus.
derzeit blüht nur das __ pfennigkraut und der __ blutweiderich.

   

   

1 mörtelkübel rund 90 l
1 mörtelkübel rund 65 l
1 mörtelkübel rechteckig 65 l
3 kleine sumpfkübelchen
beipflanzung in eigenen gefäßen (farn, gräser)

zurzeit habe ich noch ein kleineres algenproblem, deshalb auch die vielen großen teichlinsen.

übrigens:
in dem am geländer befestigten damenstrumpf befindet sich zeolith - nur falls sich jemand wundert  .


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Ach Herr Je,

da ist von Hagelschaden aber gar nichts mehr zu sehn. Eine wunderschöne Minilandschaft. Vor allen Dingen der __ Wassernabel sieht gut aus. Was für ein Pümpchen lässt Du da sprudeln?


----------



## Herr Jemineh (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

*hi elschen!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> da ist von Hagelschaden aber gar nichts mehr zu sehn.
> 
> *es hatte reichlich blätter zerdeppert, det kannst mir jlooben!*
> 
> ...



*bis bald*


----------



## niri (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

@herr jemineh

hi herr je, schön dich hier zu treffen  ! wie ich sehe, haben sich deine miniteiche auch vermehrt   und sehen nach wie vor toll aus!

was hast du denn für ein algenproblem? und warum hast du die miteinander verbundenen kübel getrennt?

lg
ina


----------



## Herr Jemineh (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> hi herr je, schön dich hier zu treffen  !
> 
> *hi ina!  ,ja ebenfalls! auch wenn viele ihre niks geändert haben - ich bin ja fürs konstante  *
> 
> ...


*
mit tannenwedeln (in echt jetzt!) habe ich überhaupt kein glück gehabt.*
(ich mach trotzdem mal ´n smilie  )


----------



## niri (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

hi herr je,

fadenalgen und schleimige algen habe ich auch in meinen miniteichen immer wieder. ich sammle sie ab und setze diverse schwimmpflanzen (aus meinen aquarien) gegen sie ein  . im vergangenen sommer habe ich in einem mini ein säckchen gerstenstroh gegen algen eingesetzt. ich bin der meinung, dass das zeug recht gut gewirkt hat. 

was möchtest du mit sauerstoffzufuhr bewirken? hast du keine unterwasserpflanzen?

mein tannenwedel ist auch recht heikel, aber er hält sich etwas mickernd schon das dritte jahr  .

lg
ina


----------



## berghexe (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hi........mein neuer Teich......... bin Neuling und er muss sich erst zusammenwachsen


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Auf meiner homepage ist ein erstes Bild meines Miniteiches. Weitere bilder folgen......


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Servus

Mein "Miniteich"

   

   

Mehr Bilder gibts Hier


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

.. o.k. ich baue gerade zwar einen Neuen,..
habe aber noch "alte" Bilder von meinem kleinem Alten... 
(diese typische GFK Baumarkt Wanne, ca. 1200Liter,  70cmtief  Länge 2,x meter mal 1,x meter breit

Im moment total zugewachsen,.. (hier nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen) da ich die Pflanzen schoneinmal für den neuen Teich züchte...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Eugen (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Miniteiche 2008*

Hoi,

meine Badewanne mußte schon ausgelichtet werden.  


Foto 


Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Blüten von Schwanenbinse und __ Pfeilkraut.
Der __ Kleefarn wuchert ebenso wie der __ Igelschlauch.  

Foto 

grad mal 6 Wochen vorher :

Foto


----------

